# Spring Fling - Who's Coming



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Just to get a rough head count for the Spring Fling, post here if you are coming. I'll be there by Friday afternoon.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Jr. and I should be there by Thur. afternoon (camping).


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*1*

Surfchunker and surfchunker Jr will be there Friday afternoon .... Bringing Vension Bar-B-que


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

sadly, I will be down south this weekend. Here is to major striper pullage for you all!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Barring any disasters, I should be there. Anyone wanna carpool? I'm planning to leave Saturday morning and returning Sunday evening.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I will be out all day saturday and maybe sunday if the wind and weather make it a fishy day.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> Surfchunker and surfchunker Jr will be there Friday afternoon .... Bringing Vension Bar-B-que


Man.. I AM SO MAD.. will not be there early but maybe later on that evening... possibly.. Save some of that venison bbg....


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

*Name S. Date* 
*Fishbait * Friday 
*GhostCrab and Jr * Thursday 
*Surfchunker and Jr.* Friday 
*AtlantaKing * Saturday 
*Flounda and friend * Saturday
*Fingerandclaws* ???
*Ffentreed* Saturday
*Hunstman * Friday????


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Me


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Flounda said:


> *Name S. Date*
> *Fishbait * Friday
> *GhostCrab and Jr * Thursday
> *Surfchunker and Jr.* Friday
> ...


Saturday evening is the earliest for me to make an appearance...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey Huntsman,
F&C, Okimavich, and I will still be there.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Hoping to take entire family camping FR, SA, SU. Not sure, prob me and a kid or two for the eating. Planning on Fishing with Sandcrab BEFORE the eating. May skip the post eating fishing for family time and fish again that night after kids are in bed.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fishbait said:


> Hey Huntsman,
> F&C, Okimavich, and I will still be there.


Yeah, I know. That's what I'm trying to avoid... LOL.. 

j/k.. you fellas fish'n the walkover?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Huntsman said:


> Yeah, I know. That's what I'm trying to avoid... LOL..
> 
> j/k.. you fellas fish'n the walkover?


Nope!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

We'll be arriving at our campsite (Frontier Town) about noonish on Friday.

Ford 4x4 with Camper
Catman32
Shooter

Toyota Tacoma 4x4
Reeled_Out
JimInVA (Cell: (757) 871-2620)

We'll be staying thru Sunday...

Jim


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fishbait said:


> Nope!


Bout damn time you someone got a beach pass. Yul.. u betta air down them tires when you roll on my friend... See you katz there...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*I'll be there before sunrise fishing with Husky*

Fishing the beach behind Husky's campsite early Saturday morning.

Sandcrab


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*I'll be there with a buddy of mine!*

I should be leaving bmore around 630am sleep in the truck, and leave after sunday's high tide.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I will be there with my son Thursday to Saturday. Husky, let me know where your campsite is. Maybe we can fish the ORV area...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey Sandflea, are you going to make an apperance?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Unknown at this point. Still going through some issues so I am not sure. Will probably have wife and kid and hopefully dog in tow but he has not been doing well at all and may end up in the hospital over the weekend depending on what happens on Thursday. Even if we are there I doubt we would stay much past dark unless I come alone. If we come we will probably make Shang Hai Lumpia.

Hey will the park allow me to bring a propane tank cooker to the area where the party will be?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Guide*

this will be our first trip to AI ... I plan on getting a ORV pass and could use a little quide service ... I'll only have room for 1 or 1 and a Jr.... even if it's only for Friday to show us around


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I will try and be there with boat in tow if anyone wants to go flounder drifting or togging around the south jetty . I have a propane cooker too and can bring it if need be .


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*I will be there..*

I will show up about thursday night/friday morning I'm guessin around 2am. I plan on fishing ANY hours of day or night untill Sunday or even monday. So if anyone wishes to join me on the surf please let me know, I have not met anyone from the forum as of yet and I dont really have anyone to fish with, Im thinking everyone will arrive @ differant times and it may be difficult to meet everyone. If anyone thinks they may want to day/night fish PM me and we can exchange Cell numbers, no reason to be hitting the surf alone with all the surf guys here.


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

I will try my very best to make it sat am after my truck run in New York/ hope to see u all there!!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

For those that plan on meeting up prior to the picnic... suggest you plan the time and location in advance. Its a pretty big place and working cell phones are not a given. (I have Sprint and it's iffy even in the park.)

Meeting locations: Non-ORV: Ranger station, south lot, picnic area. ORV: Bullpen or pick a KM marker #.
.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

*That makes 27 so far*

I know that there are quite a few guys who are coming that have not responded yet, but here's an updated list:

Fishbait - Friday 
GhostCrab and Jr - Thursday 
Surfchunker and Jr. - Friday 
AtlantaKing - Saturday 
Flounda and friend - Saturday
Fingerandclaws - Friday
Ffentreed - Saturday
Hunstman Friday - ????
HuskyMD +2 - Friday
Catman32 - Friday
Shooter - Friday
Reeled_Out - Friday
JimInVA - Friday
Sandcrab - Saturday
KMW21230 +1 - Saturday
SeaSalt +1 - Thursday
Cygnus-x1 - ???
Old Linesides - Saturday
Donald - Saturday
Dcfishman - Saturday


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*cell phones in the park*

I do know verizon seems to work ok in that area.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

T-mobile seems to be OK out there as well. It can be spotty in some places, but with that said, I've never been out to the bullpen to try and use it there. It works fine at the walkover.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

*fishhead +1*

I'll be coming down Thursday night ... fishing either IRI or AI (walkover) on Friday, and at AI by sunrise on Saturday.

My brother is also coming down with his jeep, so I'll be at the pen


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Donald said:


> I will show up about thursday night/friday morning I'm guessin around 2am. I plan on fishing ANY hours of day or night untill Sunday or even monday. So if anyone wishes to join me on the surf please let me know, I have not met anyone from the forum as of yet and I dont really have anyone to fish with, Im thinking everyone will arrive @ differant times and it may be difficult to meet everyone. If anyone thinks they may want to day/night fish PM me and we can exchange Cell numbers, no reason to be hitting the surf alone with all the surf guys here.


South Parking Lot area - Saturday 4 AM - I will meet Husky behind his campsite on the beach. Email me for details.

Sandcrab


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Jamaican fisher and I will be there 
Friday evening until sunday morning 

My Verizon works fine at the last walkover


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I will have name tags for all!!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*cell service*

how about Cellular One service ?


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Thanks Fishbait for keeping up with the list.

Cingular, Verizon, T-mobile phones should work fine. (it all depends on the technology your phone uses E, GSM, UMTS, G) Sorry Nextel/Sprint carriers you guys get poor or none reception at AI.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I will be there early saturday morning and plan to leave late that night. I will have my wife with me and drive a silver and blue f150. I know it is Dull Dallas colors (wife is a fan)..I prefer the bears myself.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Myself, Wheresbrent, and a guest will be down around 2:00 am saturday


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I'll be there*

The Rad brothers plan on showing up  
2 please near the deep hole at...........

Nextell does work at AI, as my phone blew up once I turned it on


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I'll be there.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I plan to be there.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

sand flea said:


> I plan to be there.


*Now its a fiesta!!!*


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Big Rad said:


> The Rad brothers plan on showing up
> 2 please near the deep hole at...........
> 
> Nextell does work at AI, as my phone blew up once I turned it on


I have nextel as well, it does work on most parts of the island. There are a lot of touchy spots thought where you might have to walk around a bit to get signal. Believe it or not, the further south you travel down the OSV zone the better the nextel signal.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Just confirms what I already thought. Sprint is [email protected] out in the boonies.  

ffemtreed, you're right. I get a better connection by the bullpen than back at the main park. Must be a tower over on the mainland somewhere.

Just upgraded my old phone to a Razr V3m. Lets see if does better in the boonies.  
.


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*correction..*



fishbait said:


> I know that there are quite a few guys who are coming that have not responded yet, but here's an updated list:
> 
> Fishbait - Friday
> GhostCrab and Jr - Thursday
> ...


 Donald will be there friday @ 2am ready to fish..... Gear and bait in hand.. anyone want to join in at this hour would be great !! PM me and I will give you my cell #


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Here is an updated list. So far, the count is 40 and growing

Name - Date 
sand flea - Saturday
Fishbait - Friday 
Fingersandclaws – Friday
Okimavich - Friday
GhostCrab and Jr - Thursday 
Surfchunker and Jr. - Friday 
AtlantaKing - Saturday 
Flounda and friend - Saturday
Ffentreed - Saturday
Hunstman – Saturday evening
HuskyMD +2 – Friday 
Catman32 – Friday 
Shooter – Friday 
Reeled_Out – Friday 
JimInVA – Friday 
Sandcrab – Saturday 
KMW21230 +1 – Saturday 
SeaSalt +1 – Thursday 
Cygnus-x1 – Saturday
Old Linesides – Saturday 
Donald – Friday 
Dcfishman – Saturday 
Fishhead +1 – Saturday 
Andre – Friday
Jamaican Fisher – Friday
Jcreamer and Mrs Jcreamer – Saturday
BivalveBill +boyfriend – Saturday
Wheresbrent – Saturday
Big Rad +brother – Saturday


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

*Cell phone coverage along AI*

I usually stake a claim to a stretch of beach about 10 miles or so from the ORV entrance. No Verizon coverage whatsoever. My guess is the farther one strays from the main park/campgrounds the spottier the cellular coverage will be. If anyone still gets coverage by the Bullpen, I believe that designated area is 3 miles down from the ORV access point..


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Am planning on making this party*

but with grandson # 2 being born yesterday; might decide to visit grandson, daughter and son-in-law with the wife.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Heading out the door now. Should be at AI around 3pm.

see you guys there.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

i will arrive saturday evening.i need bunkers!


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*tonight*

headed down after work 2 night. 
(10;30 pm). should be there around 2am. Weather is going to get nasty, hope things change to our advantage.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*It's getting close..*

so who's getting the Bait?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

yeah, a lot of people were talking big, but I have yet to hear of anyone who is ACTUALLY buying a flat at Kools.

I COULD, but I'd have to buy a large marine cooler and I don't need one otherwise...the largest cooler I have is 48 qts.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*I agree*

People have been talking.. But know one is pulling the trigger. I think that the guys leaving early can come out on top of all this... Let's say you buy a flat.. 50lbs.. then sell it in 10lbs bags for 10 bucks then you get what you spent, and maybe some fun money.. Nothing is wrong making a little profit... LOL


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

anyone doing it better know what they are doing and keep it very well iced. People don't like mushy bunker...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

FYI, you can buy smaller amounts from Kool Ice too, 10 fish/$5. You get to pick. No where near as good a deal as 50#/$15 but it makes sure you have bait. 

Less than a minute out of your way in Cambridge. Remember to call first to make sure they have some.

And last, but not least, Bev should have some.  
.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Best of luck to those going to the Fling. Hope the weather holds out. Post some reports as I'm sure out of the 100s of lines in the water, someone is going to hear the drag scream!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'm still considering not going cuase my kids and the rain/wind don't sound like a good combo but I could always remove the back bench and let them sleep in the van.

So, if I come, I might as well go all out. 

so how much can I keep nice and fresh in a 48 QT cooler if I buy it around 2 PM on Friday and want it fresh for Saturday?

I got no problem picking some up, but can't handle a flat. What size cooler would be needed for a flat? 

If I buy some clams, what kind to buy?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

HuskyMD said:


> so how much can I keep nice and fresh in a 48 QT cooler if I buy it around 2 PM on Friday and want it fresh for Saturday?
> 
> I got no problem picking some up, but can't handle a flat. What size cooler would be needed for a flat?


A box should fit in there ok. Won't be much room for ice though. If it has a drain spigot, leave it open and keep adding ice on top as it melts. It sould be ok.

I keep repeating myself.... you do realize how much bunker 50# is, right? Lots.



> If I buy some clams, what kind to buy?


I don't know what they call them, those BIG ones.  Bev probably has some.

FYI. When I was out there a couple of weeks ago, I didn't get a hit on clams. Lost a bunch to nibblers but never saw a hit. 

I used some elastic thread I got from a fabric store to tie them on the hook for casting. Worked real well. 
.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

its about 50 fish


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

SeaSalt said:


> *Now its a fiesta!!!*


*You mean its a "FLEA-ESTA"*... :beer:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

The clams you are referring to are chowder clams. They are usually the really big ones that are usually the cheapest. Don't bother using topnecks of cherrystones, as you don't get as many baits/dollar as with the chowders. I'm salting some clams so I don't need the elastic thread trick (it's a great trick BTW).


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I'll have two flats with me.  I'm sure that will be more than enough for myself and crew, so if you need bunker, let me know. It'll be iced down really well in a 140qt cooler.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

WOW, that's a lot of dead fish!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fishbait said:


> I'll have two flats with me.  I'm sure that will be more than enough for myself and crew, so if you need bunker, let me know. It'll be iced down really well in a 140qt cooler.


Well, that takes care of the mushy bunker chum...who's bring the real bait?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> WOW, that's a lot of dead fish!


Yep, that's how we roll.....


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

alright, after a little too much complaining from my other half, I am bowing out. I can't go without the 4 and 7 yr olds cause the wife is sick. The weather sounds nasty to be camping fri and sat night with them. 

I have to cancel my reservation for the campsite a day in advance so I have to decide now...SeaSalt ain't answering his cell, so I can't know how bad it really is.

I'll monitor it and if it isn't that bad, maybe I'll still drive up early Saturday morning


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*WTB - Fresh Bunker for sale?*

My bunker-bringer (Husky) will not be going and I need to get some bunker. Anyone arriving early that can sell me some? I was going to fish the South Parking lot area around 4 AM on Saturday.

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Looks like SeaSalt may have a wet evening.
Saturday doesn't look bad.


Tonight: A chance of rain after midnight. Cloudy, with a low around 52. North wind between 13 and 16 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%. New rainfall amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible.

Friday: A chance of rain before noon. Cloudy, with a high near 58. North wind around 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%. New rainfall amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible.

Friday Night: A chance of showers. Partly cloudy, with a low around 48. North wind between 14 and 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Saturday: A slight chance of showers. Partly cloudy, with a high near 64. West wind between 14 and 17 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

It’s been a fun day for Jr. and I are here at AI. Spent the day getting set up… pitched the tent (had a visitor too, one of them ponies), got my passes, and even drove out to the OSV area (first time). We fished for about 30 minutes and landed this one:










Never caught one of these so it was real cool – Jr. and I admired him for a while and Jr. tossed him back. Was getting hungry so we headed back to camp and met up with SeaSalt and SeaSalt Jr. to eat and hang out. BTW, he got that flat of bunker. I’d post more pics but I am beat and I don’t want to drain the battery (dialed up via Windows Mobile on my laptop). Hope to see all of y’all here soon.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

^Nothing beats a real-time report!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Given the craptastic weather conditions tonight, I think I'll arrive on Saturday instead of Friday, then fish through Saturday night and into Sunday morning.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

SeaSalt called me this morning, he said the weather is pretty awful. Just FYI...


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

f the weather.i'm still going.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I'm heading out*

early Saturday morning at O dark thirty


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Seasalt here at OC. Last night felt aweful. Hurrican force wind with rain and cold temps. Its raining and pretty windy here right now. But its warm and toasty here at Starbucks.  

I'm not sure how many are showing up tomorrow but the weather is totally lousy. They are calling for partly cloudy skies with winds up to 15mph 55 degrees.

How many are still coming? I got a flat of bunker that needs to used. call me at my cell if you need bait 703.424.0423.

fling is still on.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

GhostCrab and I are planning to fish the ORV area tonight. During the day we will be checking out (not fishing) other fishing areas.... oc inlet, bulkhead, maybe IRI....

If you are in the ORV area and see a blue cherokee and silver 4runner, stop by.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Regretably, I am going to have to sit this one out due to work commitments (ie I have to work this weekend  ). Good luck, have fun, be safe, and make the reports good! :fishing:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

The weather is looking pretty nice now. I doubt it will rain before tomorrow night. Sun was even shining through earlier.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

It was nice tonight


----------

